# which way to mount subs?



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

im planning to make a sub enclosure pretty soon and i was wondering which way to mount the subs. by saying that i mean would it be a problem if i made the box with the speakers angled in toward each other (like a bandpass). or would it be better to mount them normaly facing the same direction?

any sugestions would help!
thanks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Mount them so they are facing the same direction and they are facing towards the door of the trunk. So when you open the trunk to see your subs, you see what brand they are, you see the face of them.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

would it make a difference in the quality of sound from the subs if they were angled in towards each other?

like this...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not in particular... that's just a pretty JL box. IMO, you're going to be a lot happier with a custom-made box. I built a side-firer in my old B13 and loved it.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

yeah it dose look pretty nice. i was thinking of building some thing similar to that.

BTW what is a side-firer?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whoa, whoa, whoah...what's wrong with showing off your amps and seeing the sub when you fold the seat down?? although it depends on what kind of look you're going for, i just had to show off my expensive phoenix gold amps whenever the trunk's open  it'd be cool to have the front baffle of your sub just one big wall from top to bottom of trunk if you were mounting the opposite direction of me.







have sub sticking out where amp is in the pic


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i found that facing the subs out(towards trunk) it makes the trunk rattle more but is louder outside..

facing them forward makes it sound louder inside, quieter outside and doesnt rattle the trunk as much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

How about up, towards the glass of a fastback 240sx?


----------

